# p5e with rampage fomula bios



## dies900 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi guys.need a little help and info.
trying to get past 400 mhz fsb but I cant manage doing it. just wanted to ask does the rampage bios options like dram controller voltage ref and the cpu,nb clock skews actually work with p5e or not cause I tried to change those but not much changed especially I am interested with the dram controller it does have monitoring but tried raise it and lower it and nothing it does change automatically when I change dram voltage.


----------



## HillBeast (Jun 11, 2010)

No. Running the wrong BIOS on a motherboard will brick it. It's written for different hardware with a different layout. You're best bet is voltmodding, but that's rubbish at best.


----------



## Tau (Jun 11, 2010)

I am assuming you are refering to the P5Q-E?

If so there is a thread over on XtreamSystems with modded Bios's in it.  We found the 1703 is one of the better clocking ones (on our board atleast)


I have one of those sitting in my workstation running 475FSB all day long


----------



## ucanmandaa (Jun 11, 2010)

there you go, everything about p5e, maximus formula and rampage formula including modded bioses

i take no responsibility though

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179580


----------



## dies900 (Jun 11, 2010)

I have read those already but in detail there isnt much in there.I have just asus p5e and I´m not going to flash it back cause with the p5e 1201 bios LLC did not work at all and I got into windows 1.368v minimum. this rampage bios I can run e8500 with just 1.28v @3.81ghz zero vdrop 24/7.just was wondering but maybe for this chip 400 is maxed out or maybe my memory isnt fast enough dont know.I´m not a master overclocker but if anyone has an idea where do I run out of juice then let me know.I´m happy to take any suggestions. memory is patriot pc26400llk 4gb running @961mhz(5-5-5-15 tRD-7) 2.32v so thanks anyways


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2010)

run a 1:2 ram divider and see if taking that 961Mhz ram (confused by this number) and run it at 800mhz with a 400 bus. If it was the ram this should allow a bit more room to push the CPU.


----------



## dies900 (Jun 11, 2010)

well its gonna give really bad memory performance but I will give it a go


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2010)

point is if the ram is at fault and stopping at 920-ish, setting 2:1 should allow you to go over 400 bus


----------



## dies900 (Jun 11, 2010)

I´m at 450 fsb know changed the transaction booster to auto gave level 13
in everest memory write is awesome but the read is poor 9559 mb/s write. 7644 mb/s read


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2010)

so then it was the ram holding you back?


----------



## dies900 (Jun 11, 2010)

I guess so


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2010)

try playing around to get your memory back to where it was (920-ish) and enjoy the bus speed


----------



## dies900 (Jun 11, 2010)

so it doesnt matter if writing speed will go insane?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 11, 2010)

dies900 said:


> so it doesnt matter if writing speed will go insane?



Can you elaborate in insane writing speed?


----------



## dies900 (Jun 11, 2010)

well it didnt shut down while I was answering to you but I think it wasnt 100% stable either so I pulled back a littlebit the fsb to 425 cpu is @ 4.05 ghz memory is running @ 1021 mhz for know its stable


----------



## Tau (Jun 11, 2010)

IMO with that chip you should be up over 500FSB no problem with that motherboard.  probobly land around 520 FSB or so (remember lower multiplyer higher FSB is better)


----------



## dies900 (Jun 11, 2010)

probably i´m not gonna go that far still thinking memory will fail sooner than 520 fsb
once i´ve tried 500 fsb and i got those wierd dots and lines on the screen after that I have never tried it.


----------



## Tau (Jun 11, 2010)

dies900 said:


> probably i´m not gonna go that far still thinking memory will fail sooner than 520 fsb
> once i´ve tried 500 fsb and i got those wierd dots and lines on the screen after that I have never tried it.



set your PCIE Mhz to 101-103Mhz or so, you should gain a bit of stability.

the dots sound odd though... could be caused from the PCIE frequency being close...


----------



## dies900 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow that I didnt know
will try it out.


----------



## Helper (Jun 12, 2010)

HillBeast said:


> No. Running the wrong BIOS on a motherboard will brick it. It's written for different hardware with a different layout.



That doesn't make any sense, he can have Rampage Formula BIOS on P5E and it'll work just fine. PPL have done it many times on Asus and X38/X48 boards have same hardware w/ cosmetic or minor differences like having a better HS or a few more ports. 



Tau said:


> I am assuming you are refering to the P5Q-E



No, it's a P5E. Not some crappy P5Q.



Tau said:


> IMO with that chip you should be up over 500FSB no problem with that motherboard.  probobly land around 520 FSB or so (remember lower multiplyer higher FSB is better)



No it's not always better. 520 or 500 FSB aren't plausible numbers to advise people. You'll need to push a lot of volts thou your mobo even w/ low multi's and it won't even boot up at those speeds. 

This's pointless guys, don't post if you don't have an idea on what you're talking about.



dies900 said:


> I have read those already but in detail there isnt much in there.I have just asus p5e and I´m not going to flash it back cause with the p5e 1201 bios LLC did not work at all and I got into windows 1.368v minimum. this rampage bios I can run e8500 with just 1.28v @3.81ghz zero vdrop 24/7.just was wondering but maybe for this chip 400 is maxed out or maybe my memory isnt fast enough dont know.I´m not a master overclocker but if anyone has an idea where do I run out of juice then let me know.I´m happy to take any suggestions. memory is patriot pc26400llk 4gb running @961mhz(5-5-5-15 tRD-7) 2.32v so thanks anyways



DON'T flash it back heh, keep X48 BIOS instead of X38 no matter what. Those guys are wrong, Intel gave shit BIOS to X38 and one with more features + %1-5 more CPU/mem performance to X48. Chipsets are same but they released them as 2 different NBs to make money. X48 is supposed to be higher binned but that doesn't mean X38 is worse. It depends on your mobo, an X38 may OC better then a X48 or the other way around. It's up to your luck.

Anyway sneeky is right. Is this a 4X1 GB kit? If so, try with 2 sticks only. Use 420 FSB and 266:667 (4:5) ratio. You'll have CPU @ 4 GHZ and RAM around DDR2-1000. That will be sweet spot, try that.

Also if you need help with volts, list them and I can tell you right amount for that speed.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 12, 2010)

Helper said:


> That doesn't make any sense, he can have Rampage Formula BIOS on P5E and it'll work just fine. PPL have done it many times on Asus and X38/X48 boards have same hardware w/ cosmetic or minor differences like having a better HS or a few more ports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



actually, 500fsb is very realistic.  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=387905 

god i wish i still had that board


----------



## dies900 (Jun 12, 2010)

no actually I have 2x2 gb and it didnt stay stable @425 fsb:S
so far the best setting I have is the 400 fsb 3.81 ghz with 1.28v and mem @961 mhz(tRD 7)
its the stable config I´m just afraid to add more voltage to mem I already had to raise 2.2(real 2.32v) to them


----------



## Helper (Jun 12, 2010)

ZenEffect said:


> actually, 500fsb is very realistic.  http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=387905
> 
> god i wish i still had that board



I'm not saying 500 FSB isn't realistic. I said recommending people to go and type 2080 FSB is stupid. Anyone who has ever tweaked these mobos know what will happen if you wanted 520 FSB out of it just by tweaking a few settings. It wouldn't even POST. In fact, %100 stability at 500 FSB only happens once in a while. You need to go thou performance levels, GTL volts and whatever there is. Add temps too.

Now what's the point in coming here and posting a CPU-Z screenie of some ridicilious OC done by pushing every last volt and prolly using hardcore methods of cooling? What're you trying to prove? I'm talking about STABILITY for EVERYDAY usage which should be about 420 FSB in his case. Think a bit man ROFL.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2010)

hmmm. Thats funny because both of my P35 Blood Irons did 500 FSB with very little effort, especially if I was running a 6X CPU multi. It all depends on the CPU, ram and chipset combination.


----------



## dies900 (Jun 12, 2010)

tried 420 didnt went into windows raised all the voltages and nothing


----------



## Helper (Jun 12, 2010)

dies900 said:


> no actually I have 2x2 gb and it didnt stay stable @425 fsb:S
> so far the best setting I have is the 400 fsb 3.81 ghz with 1.28v and mem @961 mhz(tRD 7)
> its the stable config I´m just afraid to add more voltage to mem I already had to raise 2.2(real 2.32v) to them



Ah, then DDR2-800 Patriots can't do 1000. It's the mem, there is no way that CPU won't be stable at 420 FSB. Is E8500 an E0 or C0? It may do 3.8 at stock volts '1.25' or even lower. That extra might be unnecessary. 

The default of them RAM is 2.2 right? You're still safe. Why don't you use 1:1? It's better then any other setting and you can go over 400 FSB without worrying about your memory. If you go over 420, I think your CPU will need 1.3V. You won't need to raise RAM volts in low 800 MHZs.

Give that a try.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2010)

helper I dont know where you get your info, but just about every set of 800mhz ram I had would do 1000mhz, and I know I'm not special!


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 12, 2010)

Helper said:


> I'm not saying 500 FSB isn't realistic. I said recommending people to go and type 2080 FSB is stupid. Anyone who has ever tweaked these mobos know what will happen if you wanted 520 FSB out of it just by tweaking a few settings. It wouldn't even POST. In fact, %100 stability at 500 FSB only happens once in a while. You need to go thou performance levels, GTL volts and whatever there is. Add temps too.
> 
> Now what's the point in coming here and posting a CPU-Z screenie of some ridicilious OC done by pushing every last volt and prolly using hardcore methods of cooling? What're you trying to prove? I'm talking about STABILITY for EVERYDAY usage which should be about 420 FSB in his case. Think a bit man ROFL.









have you ever even owned a maximus, p5e or rampage?







2 different e8500's same motherboard.  ive had a total of 3 mf's all flashed to rampage.  every one can do 500+ fsb with relative ease.  every e8500 ive ever had can do 500fsb as well... and ive had quite a few.


----------



## Helper (Jun 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> helper I dont know where you get your info, but just about every set of 800mhz ram I had would do 1000mhz, and I know I'm not special!



Lolwut? Not every DDR2-800 will do 1000. That's a fact. Micron D9GMH and D9GCT will usually do. But for Mosel (ProMOS) it isn't guaranteed. My info is from my own experiences. I've had 2 different 800 mhz kits. Vitesta's and some no brand RAM. Vitesta did 1000 but it was on the edge. Noname RAM was unable to go over 850. 

I also have 6 sticks of DDR2-1200 (Reaper + HyperX) and guess what? None of them did 1200. I had to run HyperX's at 1000 CL4, Reapers at least did CL5 1150. Now was I unlucky or was there RAM that doesn't even do spec speeds on market? Saying EVERY 800 mhz kit to do 1000 is overexaggeration.



ZenEffect said:


> have you ever even owned a maximus, p5e or rampage?
> 
> 2 different e8500's same motherboard.  ive had a total of 3 mf's all flashed to rampage.  every one can do 500+ fsb with relative ease.  every e8500 ive ever had can do 500fsb as well... and ive had quite a few.



I haven't, I don't know it's BIOS like you do but I had one of the best X48s out there. DFI BIOS didn't have LLC etc, but it had some extreme sub timings for memory or settings for clock cycles.

I wasn't even able to keep Windows running at 500 FSB, looking at your speeds I'm gonna say it's unstable whatever you show me. And we both know it WILL crash in those hot Summer days. My DFI didn't. There's the difference. This's what I'm gonna say.


----------



## dies900 (Jun 12, 2010)

holy crap did you had watercooling cause I wont ever go that far my cpu gets too hot I think.
I got into windows @ 4.05 ghz with 1.368v.so I really dont want up voltage much more @ that level prime95 load was after 10 minutes 69 celsius.it actually really weird 3.81 ghz 1.28v and 4 ghz needs so much more or am I doing something wrong?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 12, 2010)

Overclocking and adding voltage is never linear. Ususally the farther from stock you get, the voltage jumps in larger incriments for stability.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 12, 2010)

Helper said:


> Lolwut? Not every DDR2-800 will do 1000. That's a fact. Micron D9GMH and D9GCT will usually do. But for Mosel (ProMOS) it isn't guaranteed. My info is from my own experiences. I've had 2 different 800 mhz kits. Vitesta's and some no brand RAM. Vitesta did 1000 but it was on the edge. Noname RAM was unable to go over 850.
> 
> I also have 6 sticks of DDR2-1200 (Reaper + HyperX) and guess what? None of them did 1200. I had to run HyperX's at 1000 CL4, Reapers at least did CL5 1150. Now was I unlucky or was there RAM that doesn't even do spec speeds on market? Saying EVERY 800 mhz kit to do 1000 is overexaggeration.
> 
> ...



summer time, winter time, didnt matter those were my 24/7 clocks and it was rock solid.  i also have a dfi lt-x48-t2r and the rampage mod is superior in every way.  as far as making the ram do 1000 ive tested reaper 1066c5 4gb kits @ 1150, various micron d9gmh kits @ 5-5-5-5 1t 1300 with this board, corsair xms2 800 @ 1000 5-5-5-15, mushkin c5 1066 @ 1200 5-5-5-18 all at stock volts.  the board + cpu combination is more than capable of pushing high clocks.  its all a matter of figuring out the performance level + appropriate pull ins.  the xs link posted on page 1 gets really interesting at about page 130 or so.

what are you using for cooling?


----------



## Helper (Jun 12, 2010)

ZenEffect said:


> summer time, winter time, didnt matter those were my 24/7 clocks and it was rock solid.  i also have a dfi lt-x48-t2r and the rampage mod is superior in every way.  as far as making the ram do 1000 ive tested reaper 1066c5 4gb kits @ 1150, various micron d9gmh kits @ 5-5-5-5 1t 1300 with this board, corsair xms2 800 @ 1000 5-5-5-15, mushkin c5 1066 @ 1200 5-5-5-18 all at stock volts.  the board + cpu combination is more than capable of pushing high clocks.  its all a matter of figuring out the performance level + appropriate pull ins.  the xs link posted on page 1 gets really interesting at about page 130 or so.
> 
> what are you using for cooling?



A Megahalems, I need to update the system in my CP as I no longer have DFI board. I switched to a Striker 2 Formula for GTX 285 SLi and all these 680i, 780i's suck for OCs LOL I'm at this right now 





I was on what wrote in my system specs. Anyway this's unrelated to RAM. I couldn't do 500 FSB w/ DFI X48. Now what you are seeing is the max for this mobo. I don't think Rampage Formula could be that much better then DFI X48 and you were all stable. That's my opinion.


----------



## HillBeast (Jun 13, 2010)

Helper said:


> That doesn't make any sense, he can have Rampage Formula BIOS on P5E and it'll work just fine. PPL have done it many times on Asus and X38/X48 boards have same hardware w/ cosmetic or minor differences like having a better HS or a few more ports.



How was I supposed to know? From experience, I've seen a motherboard get bricked because a BIOS from the wrong revision of that model was put on it. From experience, putting the wrong BIOS on a board bricks it. I didn't know people have been doing that before.


----------



## dies900 (Jun 13, 2010)

helper the cpu is c0
zeneffect cooling is thermalright hr-01 plus


----------



## dies900 (Jun 13, 2010)

this is where I am now and cpu pll is set by me to 1.50v but I´m not gonna raise that cause the actual value is 1.632 and more lower it will never go and pci-e is 102 mhz currently
I´m guessing that in prime95 the second worker thread window is for the ram right?I got an error after 1 minute there.but completed vantage bench succesfully and still windows is stable.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 13, 2010)

in prime, there are two windows, one for each core of the CPU.


----------



## dies900 (Jun 13, 2010)

oh got it thanks


----------



## Helper (Jun 13, 2010)

HillBeast said:


> How was I supposed to know? From experience, I've seen a motherboard get bricked because a BIOS from the wrong revision of that model was put on it. From experience, putting the wrong BIOS on a board bricks it. I didn't know people have been doing that before.



There were conversations about Maximus to Rampage flash everywhere 1.5 years ago. You must have heard it...

That's true but not in this case. For ex, Intel made 2 different rev.s of 975X. First boards released to run Pentium D. Then they made Core 2 Duo, changed boards' voltage regulation and there came 2nd version 975X.

X38 = X48. No if's or buts, it's same chipset. I leave you the thinking...



dies900 said:


> this is where I am now and cpu pll is set by me to 1.50v but I´m not gonna raise that cause the actual value is 1.632 and more lower it will never go and pci-e is 102 mhz currently
> I´m guessing that in prime95 the second worker thread window is for the ram right?I got an error after 1 minute there.but completed vantage bench succesfully and still windows is stable.



Looking at your SS, you're overvolting a lil bit. You shouldn't need all those volts for that OC.

Put up PLL in BIOS lower so that it's 1.60 maximum. Take down VTT 1.30 and NB to 1.45. 
My chip was stable at 1680 FSB, 1.28V. Yours is a C0 but does it need 1.33 to do that? 1.30 Should be enough I think. 

Run your fav games for a few hours. If it doesn't crash, then it's stable enough for you. 
HL2 stresses CPU more then any other prog I have. If you're aiming to full stability, open up a Source game & play that.

1 thing I loved most about DFI board was, it had no volt fluctrations and gave RIGHT amount of voltage I put in. I believe LT X48's implemation of vdroop reducement was superior to LLC. LLC is good for average OCs but it made high OCs unstable sometimes. DFI's no-vdroop didn't have that issue. Plus voltage in BIOS was equal to software readings EVERYTIME on that board. I so loved that mobo but took it out for SLi, call me stupid.


----------



## dies900 (Jun 13, 2010)

pll lowest option is 1.50 when i put to auto then its even higher
i already have new settings @ 425 fsb so you really think i should lower cpu and vtt volts?
I´ll try it. if I can get into windows i´ll let you know


----------



## dies900 (Jun 13, 2010)

these are the lowest voltages I got into windows.i´m gonna let it run for a while


----------



## dies900 (Jun 13, 2010)

guys should I do something with gtl references and clock skews too or i should just leave those on auto cause in prime one core fails after just one minute


----------



## Helper (Jun 13, 2010)

dies900 said:


> guys should I do something with gtl references and clock skews too or i should just leave those on auto cause in prime one core fails after just one minute



I guess you're better off leaving those at auto as you don't know what they are. Or look for  Asus X38/X48 settings` detailed explanation on net to find out how it reacts to which clock skews. I had performance levels on DFI.

Even bad OCing chips ought to be able to stabilize at those clocks, it can't be the mobo either. I didn't use Asus. Sorry, I'm out of ideas...


----------



## Frogger (Jun 13, 2010)

Allen Grey has posted another Rampage Bios on page 4 of this  that looks  like it might help with your mem prob @ high FSB  It has some great info


----------



## Tau (Jun 13, 2010)

Helper said:


> That doesn't make any sense, he can have Rampage Formula BIOS on P5E and it'll work just fine. PPL have done it many times on Asus and X38/X48 boards have same hardware w/ cosmetic or minor differences like having a better HS or a few more ports.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Helper said:


> I'm not saying 500 FSB isn't realistic. I said recommending people to go and type 2080 FSB is stupid. Anyone who has ever tweaked these mobos know what will happen if you wanted 520 FSB out of it just by tweaking a few settings. It wouldn't even POST. In fact, %100 stability at 500 FSB only happens once in a while. You need to go thou performance levels, GTL volts and whatever there is. Add temps too.
> 
> Now what's the point in coming here and posting a CPU-Z screenie of some ridicilious OC done by pushing every last volt and prolly using hardcore methods of cooling? What're you trying to prove? I'm talking about STABILITY for EVERYDAY usage which should be about 420 FSB in his case. Think a bit man ROFL.





Helper said:


> Ah, then DDR2-800 Patriots can't do 1000. It's the mem, there is no way that CPU won't be stable at 420 FSB. Is E8500 an E0 or C0? It may do 3.8 at stock volts '1.25' or even lower. That extra might be unnecessary.
> 
> The default of them RAM is 2.2 right? You're still safe. Why don't you use 1:1? It's better then any other setting and you can go over 400 FSB without worrying about your memory. If you go over 420, I think your CPU will need 1.3V. You won't need to raise RAM volts in low 800 MHZs.
> 
> Give that a try.







never seens a dual core stable at or over 500FSB?  How about my Q9450 that runs all day long at 480FSB...  and will run at 500-520FSB as well (was to lazy to get it stable)  I also have E8500/8600's on the same chipset (P45) and every single one of them will run at or higher than 500FSB.  500FSB on a p45 is a cake walk... when you hit 580-600 thats were it gets dicey.

So please instead of giving false information just give none.


On those motherboards ~475 FSB is the easyest to make stable.  shouldent even need to play with the GTL / PLL much if any...

Anything for 500+ you will NEED to tweek GTL / PLL spreadspectrum, etc.

Do i really need to dig up my GTL ref/PLL Posts?  Do a search for posts by me i have a couple GIANT 775 Quad overclocking posts that will help you get those speeds stable (they are in some Quad 775 overclocking threads)


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 13, 2010)

Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 8 (8.5 if you want a little more speed)
FSB Frequency : 500
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333 (if no post set to 400)
PCI-E Frequency: 101
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1000
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time : Auto
Write Recovery Time : Auto
Read to Precharge Time : Auto

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : Auto
Write to Read Delay (S) : Auto
Write to Read Delay (D) : Auto
Read to Read Delay (S) : Auto
Read to Read Delay (D) : Auto
Write to Write Delay (S) : Auto
Write to Write Delay (D) : Auto

Write to PRE Delay : Auto
Read to PRE Delay : Auto
PRE to PRE Delay : Auto
ALL PRE to ACT Delay : Auto
ALL PRE to REF Delay : Auto

DRAM Static Read Control: Enabled
Ai Clock Twister : Stronger
Transaction Booster : Manual

Common Performance Level [8]

Pull-In of CHA PH1 Disabled
Pull-In of CHA PH2 Disabled
Pull-In of CHA PH3 Disabled
Pull-In of CHA PH4 Disabled
Pull-In of CHA PH5 Disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH1 Disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH2 Disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH3 Disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH4 Disabled
Pull-In of CHB PH5 Disabled

CPU Voltage : ~1.35 *need to fine tune this value to your cpu*
CPU PLL Voltage : lowest value it think its 1.5.  the board over-volts to 1.6 which is more than you need.
North Bridge Voltage : 1.49 ~ 1.52
DRAM Voltage : 2.20 *i think your ram is 2.2v.  set to whatever the ram needs*
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.40
South Bridge Voltage : 1.050
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67X
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5

Skew set to AUTO

turn off all the unnecessary crap like c1e eist etc.
 Disable the Second Gigabit LAN and the "OPT SENSOR" #1, #2 and #3 to stop the errors from appearing


that should be 4ghz pretty easily.  e8500 c0's require less volts than that for 4ghz, but this should get you there if your ram doesnt hold you back.

btw do you have fans on your cpu heatsink?  i see it can be used passively.


----------



## Helper (Jun 13, 2010)

Tau said:


> never seens a dual core stable at or over 500FSB?  How about my Q9450 that runs all day long at 480FSB...  and will run at 500-520FSB as well (was to lazy to get it stable)  I also have E8500/8600's on the same chipset (P45) and every single one of them will run at or higher than 500FSB.  500FSB on a p45 is a cake walk... when you hit 580-600 thats were it gets dicey.
> 
> So please instead of giving false information just give none.
> 
> ...



What's funny? I've seen guys posting screenies of 500 FSB stability a million times where I couldn't even keep CS:S running for 5 seconds at that bus speed. There was a guy on this forum that opened up thread named "E8600 P45 500 FSB STABLE!" and another dude again with a similar thread. I think it was trickson but I can't remember. Anyway it went on a few pages with him even going low 500s @ Prime. Now on other forums I saw many SS at 500 FSB. 
It's not complete stability anyhow. That's why I'm not telling him to try over 500.

You will still need to do sub tweaks mostly at 475 FSB w/ all multi's running. 

For over 500 you'll NEED to do those and it usually still won't be %100 stable and I don't recommend it to him. Spread Spectrum?  Is that a joke? It HAS to be closed for high OCs. In fact, many P965 mobos don't even OC with that on.

No you don't need to dig up anything as I've been on the net reading on these things everyday in Q1 09. LOL I remember reading those threads on Clunk forums for DFI X48 over and over again.

My DFI board is taken out and it won't be coming back. I'm not willing to sacrifice another GTX 285 I bought. It's not even possible to stabilize at 450 FSB on this piece of crap OCer. (Striker 2 Formula)

I'm telling the OP more logical speeds such as 420 FSB. An OC that average joe (no offense LOL) or someone who can't go more or doesn't want to try more could do. I know it because I had a great X48 board.

Thank you but I don't need help from you on S775. However, I'm thinking about making the switch to 6-core and Crosshair 2. So I'd be glad for any help on that


----------



## dies900 (Jun 13, 2010)

yes I do its an old thermaltake case fan
actually i´m scared to do a 500 fsb the last time there where on the screen blue dots and lines jumping all over the place.


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 13, 2010)

Helper said:


> What's funny? I've seen guys posting screenies of 500 FSB stability a million times where I couldn't even keep CS:S running for 5 seconds at that bus speed. There was a guy on this forum that opened up thread named "E8600 P45 500 FSB STABLE!" and another dude again with a similar thread. I think it was trickson but I can't remember. Anyway it went on a few pages with him even going low 500s @ Prime. Now on other forums I saw many SS at 500 FSB.
> It's not complete stability anyhow. That's why I'm not telling him to try over 500.
> 
> You will still need to do sub tweaks mostly at 475 FSB w/ all multi's running.
> ...



funny... 500fsb on my dfi w/ crappy cpu


----------



## HillBeast (Jun 13, 2010)

Helper said:


> There were conversations about Maximus to Rampage flash everywhere 1.5 years ago. You must have heard it...
> 
> That's true but not in this case. For ex, Intel made 2 different rev.s of 975X. First boards released to run Pentium D. Then they made Core 2 Duo, changed boards' voltage regulation and there came 2nd version 975X.
> 
> X38 = X48. No if's or buts, it's same chipset. I leave you the thinking...



No. I didn't hear it because I wasn't paying much attention. After I got my P5E3 Premium I didn't pay much attention to new motherboards until X58 started becoming really popular.

And I know X48 = X38. The only difference is X48 is rated for FSB1600. I know because I had a P5E3 Premium and a P5E3 Deluxe and they were exactly the same except for the remote and the Premium seemed to overclock nicer. Only problem was the northbridge was too hot...

Like I said, from experience using the wrong BIOS on a motherboard is not a smart idea, so hence my first comment. Now that I know people have done that before with THESE boards I say go ahead, but be careful because BIOS flashing isn't 100% safe. I've bricked a few boards even when doing the right BIOS for the right board because it decided to corrupt the image halfway through.


----------



## dies900 (Jun 15, 2010)

thats the best i could do and it still aint prime95 stable!
but all games work fine no crashes.
if anybody has any opinions, share them with me


----------



## ZenEffect (Jun 16, 2010)

try the settings i had posted earlier.


----------

